# Santa Cruz, CA - looking for a group



## Breakstone (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey there folks!

 I'm looking for a group to play with or be the DM of in Santa Cruz, CA. I need a place to play, too. Anyone looking for another player or a DM?


----------



## Shadow64 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey Breakstone - i'm looking for a group in Santa Cruz too!  Moved here last year and haven't been able to find a group yet.

I'm looking more to be a player then GM, a bit busy right now to run anythng, but i'd be interested in talking to you to see what we can get going!

drop me a line: jim.ashman at gmail.com


----------

